# Leg Pain



## cbjr5 (Mar 28, 2008)

I posted the following text in the Tae Kwon Do section, which probably should have been posted here.  Any info I can get though will be greatly appreciated.

I am new to Tae Kwon Do and have been taking it for just a little over a month.  I have never taken any type of martial arts before and I'm in my early 40's.  I enjoy doing Tae Kwon Do and look forward to my classes  I go three times a week.  As stated in an earlier post, Tae Kwon Do is a family affair for us meaning the whole family is taken it.  

My question is reference leg pain, mainly to my right leg.  In my hip/groin area, where your legs connect to the torso, I have pain.  I've been told it is my tendons and that their sore because they are areas I have not used in the past.  After warming up and stretching, my legs will feel fine.  However, if at times I'm kicking, all of a sudden I feel a sharp pain and the rest of my work out shows my weak kicks.  I usally go home and ice my legs, but at times they are so sore that I have to lift my own leg with my hands to put my pants on.  After a day or two of rest, I'm able to get my legs to function and get ready for class.  My left leg seems as though it is getting use to the training, but my right leg has not seem to heal yet as I still have a constant pain to it.  even though it seems the pain is subsiding a little.  Does anyone know roughly how long it can take to get use to the workouts.  I don't mind soreness of my muscles and look forward to it as I know things are working out.  I just don't want pain so I can continue doing Tae Kwon Do.  Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Logan (Apr 7, 2008)

Go see a doctorphysio. You shouldn't stretch tendons. If the pain is muscle related, you could try undertaking some conditioning exercises. Go see a doctorphysio. Check your techniques as well and don't kick higher than your flexibility will safely allow. Go see a doctor/physio.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 7, 2008)

GO TO THE DOC!

But a few considerations, Is this the first martial art you have practiced?  Have you been working out your entire life, or is this a new path?  I am not familiar with the specific movements of your art, but it's entirely possible your body is in a minor state of ongoing readjustment.  

I have engaged in rigorous physical activity (dance, marathons, mountain biking) my entire life, but when I started BJJ 3 years ago, I was in PAIN for the first 3-4 months.  One of my classmates likened the pain to the process of developing a "body callous".

In the meantime, I would suggest taking a bath in Epsom salt.  I don't know the science behind it, but Epsom is like a suction for muscle soreness.  Also, eat two bananas a day.  I went to the ER one morning with a cramp in my right leg that was so bad I could not walk.  The cramp subsided midway through my appointment, and the x-rays revealed absolutely nothing, but the ER doc, who was a long distance cyclist told me to start eating two bananas a day to keep my potassium levels up to par.  No fancy muscle relaxants, no drugs, just bananas.


----------



## cbjr5 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the adivise.  I am new on this path and my physical fitness level was not up to par when I started, that is why I started taking Martial Arts.  Tae Kwon Do is alot of kicking.  I am no learning I need to take it easy and not try to over do things.  I forget I'm in my 40's and not in my 20's.  The pain has actually gotten better, so maybe it is as you say, it just needed to get use to the new work in that area.  However, I have set up a doctor's appt to have checked out incase it is a serious injury.


----------

